# Sudwala



## cedars (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if the 2015 school calendar has been released?  Has anyone paid their 2015 maintenance fees.  Not as easy as the old days!  Thanks, Maryann


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 16, 2014)

Also who is the current e-mail contact to pay 2015 levy?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's who I contacted this past year and she was very helpful in the levy payment as well as depositing:  <patriciag@oaks.co.za>


Oh, BTW, watching the exchange rate, it just keeps getting better.  Good time to pre-pay those levies.


----------



## cedars (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for the email info. I will get in touch with them early next week and  let people know of my efforts. MaryAnn


----------



## skiner (Jan 23, 2014)

I tried using the email patriciaq@oaks.co.za and this is the response I received.  

Dear Sender,
Thank you for your email.
Please note that this email address is no longer in use.
Please re-send all emails to: propertyadmin@oaks.co.za

Thank you and kind regards

I Sent a request to propertyadmin@oaks.co.za and nothing.   

I then found another email address, shereem@oaks.co.zo, which worked and I have been having fast responses to my emails.  This is the email I received about the 2015 calendar.

Please note that unfortunately the 2015 calendar has not yet been released, due to this we will not be able to bank the weeks for 2015 yet, also the amounts that we have for the 2015 levy is an estimate of what the amount will be as we also do not have these amounts available yet.

Trust you will find this in order.

Thank you

Kind regards / Vriendelike groete


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the update, Skiner.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 26, 2014)

I received the same e-mail regarding the 2015 calendar when I requested an amount to pay 2015 levy. I  see the TPUs dropping while they decide on the calendar.  I sent a reply to Sudwala stating my concern but have not received a reply.  Does anyone have an e-mail address to reach a Board member?


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody have success in paying 2015 levy?  There is a school calendar now posted on the internet (not sure if it's for the area of Sudwala). When I contact shereem I keep getting the answer that they're waiting for the calendar.  Maybe I'm dense but what does the school calendar have to do with paying the levy?
Anyone have a confact e-mail or number for someone with authority?  I'm getting extremely discouraged with this--I have a Jan. week and need to get it deposited.  TIA


----------



## wgaldred (Feb 12, 2014)

This email was on another Sudwala thread. Marjorie Forssman Marjorief@univisiongroup.net


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks. I tried that e-mail and it came back undeliverable.


----------

